# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Κιτ Ηλεκτρικου Ποδηλατου Απορια!!

## Mixalis xania

Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ.
Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την 
μετατροπη ενος κοινου ποδηλατου σε ηλεκτρικο.
http://ebikekit.blogspot.gr/

Σκεφτομαι για ενα κιτ στα 250-500w απο το παραπανω site.
Αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα. Το κιτ μονο του κανει 300 ευρω περιπου
και η μπαταρια αλλα 300 περιπου παντα.
Οποτε αν παρω μονο το κιτ και να βαλω πανω προσωρινα μπαταριες 
τυπου ups  θα κανω δουλεια?
Καμια εναλακτικη? 
Οποιος εχει κανει ματατροπη να μας πει την γνωμη του..
Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## vasilllis

300 για μπαταριες πολλα μου φαινονται.τα μισα θα ελεγα.
τι μπαταριες ειναι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ (και τα έχω περάσει) ... 4 μπαταρίες που ζήτησα τελευταία τύπου 6-DW- 20  (20AH) έκαστη . κοστίζουν 240 ευρώ με την Φ.Α.Π.Α μαζί . και στο λέω ενδεικτικά για να μην σε πιάσουν τα ........

Επίσης θέλω να σε διαφωτίσω και στα εξής .
1) Επιτρέπεται για  χωρίς δίπλωμα και κράνος με κινητήρα μέχρι 250W ... για να θεωρείται ποδήλατο . 
2) Αν πάρεις πάνω από 250W . Στην τροχαία που θα πας για να κάνεις τις σχετικές διαδικασίες ... θα σου πουν κάτι σαν (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως μου το είπαν τότε )  ..... αλλά κάτι σαν να διαπιστώσουν από πλευράς τροχαίας (την ιδιότητα του προμηθευτή που τα πουλάει ως πιστοποιημένου έμπορα ) ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλιώς δεν προχωράει η τροχαία στις σχετικές διαδικασίες για να στο "εγκρίνουν" κτλ . (δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα ... αλλά μπορείς να πας ο ίδιος στην τροχαία και να ρωτήσεις τις σχετικές λεπτομέρειες).
3) Θα πρέπει να μου πεις σε τι δρόμους περίπου θα τρέχει αυτό το ποδήλατο ? .... επίπεδο ? .... θα πηγαίνει για ορειβασία? .... και για πόσες αποστάσεις το θέλεις να καλύπτεις καθημερινά? Αν οι προδιαγραφές του εργοστασίου εξηγούν π.χ. για εμβέλεια 40 χιλιόμετρα .... εσύ θα το θεωρήσεις ως τα μισά 20 χιλιόμετρα δηλαδή .
Όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να καλύψει τα 40 χιλιόμετρα .... αλλά για να στο λέω κάτι ξέρω.

4) Επειδή γνωρίζω κάπως τον τόπο σου (γενικά την Κρήτη) οι δρόμοι είναι ανηφορικοί.... θα σου πρότεινα (αν φυσικά παραβιάσεις τα 250W) . 2 κινητήρες σε μπροστά και πίσω ρόδα. από 350 - 500 W τον κάθε κινητήρα . μην ξεπερνάς τα 1000 W κινητήρα γιατί θα υπερθερμαίνονται και οι μπαταρίες πολύ και τα καλώδια επίσης.  Γιατί όσο κινείται ένα ποδήλατο αβίαστα σε επίπεδο δρόμο ..... τραβάει ελάχιστα αμπέρ και όλα μέλι γάλα ..... αλλά αν διαβεί μεγάλης διάρκειας ανηφόρες θα τραβάει πολλά αμπέρ και θα ψήνονται οι μπαταρίες .

----------

Mixalis xania (04-09-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Επειδή έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ (και τα έχω περάσει) ... 4 μπαταρίες που ζήτησα τελευταία τύπου 6-DW- 20  (20AH) έκαστη . κοστίζουν 240 ευρώ με την Φ.Α.Π.Α μαζί . και στο λέω ενδεικτικά για να μην σε πιάσουν τα ........
> 
> Επίσης θέλω να σε διαφωτίσω και στα εξής .
> 1) Επιτρέπεται για  χωρίς δίπλωμα και κράνος με κινητήρα μέχρι 250W ... για να θεωρείται ποδήλατο . 
> 2) Αν πάρεις πάνω από 250W . Στην τροχαία που θα πας για να κάνεις τις σχετικές διαδικασίες ... θα σου πουν κάτι σαν (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως μου το είπαν τότε )  ..... αλλά κάτι σαν να διαπιστώσουν από πλευράς τροχαίας (την ιδιότητα του προμηθευτή που τα πουλάει ως πιστοποιημένου έμπορα ) ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλιώς δεν προχωράει η τροχαία στις σχετικές διαδικασίες για να στο "εγκρίνουν" κτλ . (δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα ... αλλά μπορείς να πας ο ίδιος στην τροχαία και να ρωτήσεις τις σχετικές λεπτομέρειες).
> 3) Θα πρέπει να μου πεις σε τι δρόμους περίπου θα τρέχει αυτό το ποδήλατο ? .... επίπεδο ? .... θα πηγαίνει για ορειβασία? .... και για πόσες αποστάσεις το θέλεις να καλύπτεις καθημερινά? Αν οι προδιαγραφές του εργοστασίου εξηγούν π.χ. για εμβέλεια 40 χιλιόμετρα .... εσύ θα το θεωρήσεις ως τα μισά 20 χιλιόμετρα δηλαδή .
> Όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να καλύψει τα 40 χιλιόμετρα .... αλλά για να στο λέω κάτι ξέρω.
> 
> 4) Επειδή γνωρίζω κάπως τον τόπο σου (γενικά την Κρήτη) οι δρόμοι είναι ανηφορικοί.... θα σου πρότεινα (αν φυσικά παραβιάσεις τα 250W) . 2 κινητήρες σε μπροστά και πίσω ρόδα. από 350 - 500 W τον κάθε κινητήρα . μην ξεπερνάς τα 1000 W κινητήρα γιατί θα υπερθερμαίνονται και οι μπαταρίες πολύ και τα καλώδια επίσης.  Γιατί όσο κινείται ένα ποδήλατο αβίαστα σε επίπεδο δρόμο ..... τραβάει ελάχιστα αμπέρ και όλα μέλι γάλα ..... αλλά αν διαβεί μεγάλης διάρκειας ανηφόρες θα τραβάει πολλά αμπέρ και θα ψήνονται οι μπαταρίες .




εχει τοσο μεγαλες μπαταριες το ποδηλατο???μιλαμε 30 κιλα παραπανω??

----------

Mixalis xania (04-09-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

για ποδήλατο οι μπαταρίες είναι μικρότερων διαστάσεων , κανονικά όπως ανέφερε και ο Μιχάλης ,  αλλά το 6-DW-20 (20AH) που ανέφερα .... το ανέφερα γιατί του είπαν πολλά για (300ευρώ) > για τις μικρότερες προφανώς για Ups . 
Απλά για σύγκριση το έθεσα ... προτιμότερες οι 6-DW-20 ... μόνο που είναι διπλάσιες σε όγκο και είναι πρόβλημα στην εμφάνιση για ποδήλατο

----------

Mixalis xania (04-09-12)

----------


## Mixalis xania

> Επειδή έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ (και τα έχω περάσει) ... 4 μπαταρίες που ζήτησα τελευταία τύπου 6-DW- 20  (20AH) έκαστη . κοστίζουν 240 ευρώ με την Φ.Α.Π.Α μαζί . και στο λέω ενδεικτικά για να μην σε πιάσουν τα ........
> 
> Επίσης θέλω να σε διαφωτίσω και στα εξής .
> 1) Επιτρέπεται για  χωρίς δίπλωμα και κράνος με κινητήρα μέχρι 250W ... για να θεωρείται ποδήλατο . 
> 2) Αν πάρεις πάνω από 250W . Στην τροχαία που θα πας για να κάνεις τις σχετικές διαδικασίες ... θα σου πουν κάτι σαν (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πως μου το είπαν τότε )  ..... αλλά κάτι σαν να διαπιστώσουν από πλευράς τροχαίας (την ιδιότητα του προμηθευτή που τα πουλάει ως πιστοποιημένου έμπορα ) ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλιώς δεν προχωράει η τροχαία στις σχετικές διαδικασίες για να στο "εγκρίνουν" κτλ . (δεν θυμάμαι περισσότερα ... αλλά μπορείς να πας ο ίδιος στην τροχαία και να ρωτήσεις τις σχετικές λεπτομέρειες).
> 3) Θα πρέπει να μου πεις σε τι δρόμους περίπου θα τρέχει αυτό το ποδήλατο ? .... επίπεδο ? .... θα πηγαίνει για ορειβασία? .... και για πόσες αποστάσεις το θέλεις να καλύπτεις καθημερινά? Αν οι προδιαγραφές του εργοστασίου εξηγούν π.χ. για εμβέλεια 40 χιλιόμετρα .... εσύ θα το θεωρήσεις ως τα μισά 20 χιλιόμετρα δηλαδή .
> Όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να καλύψει τα 40 χιλιόμετρα .... αλλά για να στο λέω κάτι ξέρω.
> 
> 4) Επειδή γνωρίζω κάπως τον τόπο σου (γενικά την Κρήτη) οι δρόμοι είναι ανηφορικοί.... θα σου πρότεινα (αν φυσικά παραβιάσεις τα 250W) . 2 κινητήρες σε μπροστά και πίσω ρόδα. από 350 - 500 W τον κάθε κινητήρα . μην ξεπερνάς τα 1000 W κινητήρα γιατί θα υπερθερμαίνονται και οι μπαταρίες πολύ και τα καλώδια επίσης.  Γιατί όσο κινείται ένα ποδήλατο αβίαστα σε επίπεδο δρόμο ..... τραβάει ελάχιστα αμπέρ και όλα μέλι γάλα ..... αλλά αν διαβεί μεγάλης διάρκειας ανηφόρες θα τραβάει πολλά αμπέρ και θα ψήνονται οι μπαταρίες .



Μισο παιδια εγινε μπερδεμα...!! Τις μπαταριες τυπου ups τις εχω εγω τζαμπε. Η απορια μου ειναι αν θα δουλεψει και για
ποση εμβελεια ο κινητηρας. 
300 ευρω κανει η μπαταρια που στο παραπανω site με το κουτι τις τα καλωδια κλπ.
Οσο για το νομικο θεμα αστυνομιες κλπ μην ανησυχειτε εδω δεν ισχυει τιποτα απο αυτα που ειπατε.
Κυκλοφορουν απειρα χωρις αδειες τιποτα... ακομα και μηχανακια.
Να σε σταματησουν ειναι πολυ σπανια περιπτωση με το ποδηλατο.!!!
Οσο για  τους δρομους μιλαμε για κεντρικους ισιους δρομους ευθειες μαλλον
και ορισμενες ανηφορες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ααααα ναι το ξέχασα !!! ότι εσείς οι Κρητικοί δεν σκαμπάζετε από μαγκιές περί τροχαίας !!!  και τους έχετε ράψει τα σώβρακα !
Εντάξει πες μου κάποια στοιχεία ... για να σου πω μπακαλίστικα και τις επιδόσεις του ... στο περίπου

1) Πόσα κιλά είσαι εσύ.
2) Τι μπαταρίες και πόσες θα βάλεις (για 24 βολτ 2 δηλαδή ) ή 3 για 36 ... 48 βολτ? και πόσα ΑΗ η έκαστη? και εννοείται σε καλή κατάσταση.
3) Τι μοτέρ σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις τελικά? 250W? 350? 500?

----------

Mixalis xania (05-09-12)

----------


## leosedf

Δείτε και στο www.batteryspace.com έχει κάτι μπαταρίες πολύ μικρές και ελαφριές με discharge rate 40A νομίζω.

----------

Mixalis xania (05-09-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να σημειώσω στον Μιχάλη ... ότι στα κιτ που δείχνει παραπάνω δεν περιλαμβάνει τον φορτιστή

----------

Mixalis xania (05-09-12)

----------


## καπιστρι

> Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ.
> Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την 
> μετατροπη ενος κοινου ποδηλατου σε ηλεκτρικο.
> http://ebikekit.blogspot.gr/
> 
> 
> Οποτε αν παρω μονο το κιτ και να βαλω πανω προσωρινα μπαταριες 
> τυπου ups θα κανω δουλεια?



Ναι θα κανεις δουλεια , αλλα μονο τον πρωτο χρονο, και εφ οσον δεν ξεχνας να τις βαζεις για φορτιση αμεσως μετα απο καθε χρηση.
Ολα τα ηλεκτρικα που γνωριζω, εχουν 2 τετοιες μπαταριες. (Λεμε για 24 βολτ, μεχρι το πολυ 280 βατ μοτερ),αρκει να καταφερεις να σου πουλησουν το κιτ χωρις μπαταριες. Προσωπικα προτιμω να αλλαζω μπαταριες καθε χρονο με 35 Ε και ναχω καινουργιες , για 10 χρονια (35Χ10=350Ε),παρα να αγορασω ακριβες με 300, και να με κρατησουν3-4 χρονια, γιατι τοσο θα κρατησουν -και πολυ λεω-

----------

Mixalis xania (05-09-12)

----------


## PCMan

> Ναι θα κανεις δουλεια , αλλα μονο τον πρωτο χρονο, και εφ οσον δεν ξεχνας να τις βαζεις για φορτιση αμεσως μετα απο καθε χρηση.
> Ολα τα ηλεκτρικα που γνωριζω, εχουν 2 τετοιες μπαταριες. (Λεμε για 24 βολτ, μεχρι το πολυ 280 βατ μοτερ),αρκει να καταφερεις να σου πουλησουν το κιτ χωρις μπαταριες. Προσωπικα προτιμω να αλλαζω μπαταριες καθε χρονο με 35 Ε και ναχω καινουργιες , για 10 χρονια (35Χ10=350Ε),παρα να αγορασω ακριβες με 300, και να με κρατησουν3-4 χρονια, γιατι τοσο θα κρατησουν -και πολυ λεω-



Αντε να σε βοηθήσω κι εγώ να πάρεις ΣΩΣΤΕΣ μπαταρίες!
1000W 48V 220€
500W 36V 200€
250W 24V 180€

Αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά. Έχει σε διάφορα W/V και ρόδες για μπρός/πίσω.

Γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις το 1000W(το μεγάλο μικραίνει, το μικρό δεν μεγαλώνει(εκτός αν έχετε πονηρό μυαλό!)).

ΥΓ. θέλουμε φωτο/βίντεο απο την μετατροπή!

----------

Mixalis xania (05-09-12)

----------


## sargeid

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ, http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...icbicycle.html Κάπου έχει ξανααναφερθεί το link

----------

Mixalis xania (05-09-12)

----------


## Mixalis xania

> Ααααα ναι το ξέχασα !!! ότι εσείς οι Κρητικοί δεν σκαμπάζετε από μαγκιές περί τροχαίας !!!  και τους έχετε ράψει τα σώβρακα !
> Εντάξει πες μου κάποια στοιχεία ... για να σου πω μπακαλίστικα και τις επιδόσεις του ... στο περίπου
> 
> 1) Πόσα κιλά είσαι εσύ.
> 2) Τι μπαταρίες και πόσες θα βάλεις (για 24 βολτ 2 δηλαδή ) ή 3 για 36 ... 48 βολτ? και πόσα ΑΗ η έκαστη? και εννοείται σε καλή κατάσταση.
> 3) Τι μοτέρ σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις τελικά? 250W? 350? 500?



1)Ειμαι 70 κιλα.
2)Δεν ειμαι ακομα σιγουρος αναλογα με το κιτ που θα παρω 
3)Για το μοτερ σκεφτομαι στα 300-500w.






> Ναι θα κανεις δουλεια , αλλα μονο τον πρωτο χρονο, και εφ οσον δεν ξεχνας να τις βαζεις για φορτιση αμεσως μετα απο καθε χρηση.
> Ολα τα ηλεκτρικα που γνωριζω, εχουν 2 τετοιες μπαταριες. (Λεμε για 24 βολτ, μεχρι το πολυ 280 βατ μοτερ),αρκει να καταφερεις να σου πουλησουν το κιτ χωρις μπαταριες. Προσωπικα προτιμω να αλλαζω μπαταριες καθε χρονο με 35 Ε και ναχω καινουργιες , για 10 χρονια (35Χ10=350Ε),παρα να αγορασω ακριβες με 300, και να με κρατησουν3-4 χρονια, γιατι τοσο θα κρατησουν -και πολυ λεω-



Εχεις δικιο...!!
Αν μιλαμε για 500w μοτερ δεν παιζει να δουλεψει?





> Αντε να σε βοηθήσω κι εγώ να πάρεις ΣΩΣΤΕΣ μπαταρίες!
> 1000W 48V 220€
> 500W 36V 200€
> 250W 24V 180€
> 
> Αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά. Έχει σε διάφορα W/V και ρόδες για μπρός/πίσω.
> 
> Γνώμη μου είναι να πάρεις το 1000W(το μεγάλο μικραίνει, το μικρό δεν μεγαλώνει(εκτός αν έχετε πονηρό μυαλό!)).
> 
> ΥΓ. θέλουμε φωτο/βίντεο απο την μετατροπή!



Σε ευχαριστω για τα λινκ.
Αλλα εχω ενα διλλημα.
Εμπιστευσαι να δωσεις στο ebay 200 ευρω και πανω?
Το εχει κανει ποτε κανεις?

ΥΓ:
1)οταν το φτιαξω θα βαλω φωτογραφιες.
___Εκτος θεματος____
2)Περασα στο τει ηλεκτρολογιας στο Ηρακλειο. Τα σχολια σας.

----------


## passer07

> 1)
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω για τα λινκ.
> Αλλα εχω ενα διλλημα.
> Εμπιστευσαι να δωσεις στο ebay 200 ευρω και πανω?
> Το εχει κανει ποτε κανεις?
> 
> 2)Περασα στο τει ηλεκτρολογιας στο Ηρακλειο. Τα σχολια σας.





αν κατανοήσεις το πως λειτουργεί το ebay και τις δικλίδες που έχει (επιστροφή χρημάτων , αρνητική βαθμολογία κτλπ)
,βρείς εναν πωλητή που όντως αξίζει και έχει καλές κριτικές (εδώ ψάχνεις και για αναφορές του σε ξένα site )  και μάθεις πόσο θα χρεωθείς παραπάνω αν είναι εκτος Ευρώπης 


δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα  :Biggrin: 


απο εκει και πέρα ως ποδηλάτης είμαι αρνητικός  στη χρήση   ηλεκτρικού ποδηλάτου στην Ελλάδα   την παρούσα φάση (αν είμασταν κίνα που έχουν εξελιχθεί αλλάζει το πράγμα)   παρα μόνο αν σε ενδιαφέρει "να μάθεις- πειραματιστείς " 

επίσης θεωρώ ποιο οικονομικό ενα παπάκι -σκουτεράκι   .

Αν θες πες μας τι σε κίνησε στο να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο 


καλή επιτυχία με την σχολή σου μην το βάλεις κάτω οτι στραβό και να δέις (που θα δεις  :Tongue: )   


φιλικά Πάνος

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## PCMan

> 1)
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω για τα λινκ.
> Αλλα εχω ενα διλλημα.
> Εμπιστευσαι να δωσεις στο ebay 200 ευρω και πανω?
> Το εχει κανει ποτε κανεις?



Δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Απλά ενημέρωσε μας όταν είναι να κάνεις την αγορά. Έχει μερικά tips.
Έχω δώσει 800€ και φίλος μου έχει δώσει 7000€ στο ebay.

Το κακό είναι ότι σαν εσένα σκέφτονται πολλοί και αντί να κάτσουν να ψάξουν πως/τι/γιατί, απλά πληρώνουν ότι βρουν μπροστά τους. Σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί κι εγώ κάποτε έτσι ήμουν και μετά κατάλαβα τι έχανα.
Το κιτ αυτό, το πήρε ο έλληνας απο το ebay 200€ και το πουλάει 350€+ έξοδα αποστολής. Θέλει να βγάλει δηλαδή 150€ έτσι απλά!

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## kontras

Ρε παίδες διάβασα το θέμα ολόκληρο έχω την απορία αν αξίζει να πάρω ποδήλατο για μένα για να μν πηγαίνω στην δουλειά με το αμάξι. η απόσταση είναι περίπου 20 χμ πηγαινε έλα (για να σας προλάβω δεν με βoλευει η συγκοινωνία :Tongue2: ). θα άξιζε τον κόπο; η μπαταρία με σωστη χρήση θα αντέξει η θα πέσει η αυτονομία κατακόρυφα μεσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. επίσης η ίδια ερώτηση για τις μπαταρίες από Ups; γιατί κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι θα πρέπει να τις αλλάζεις κάθε χρόνο τόσο θα είναι η θα ναι πολύ λιγότερο λόγο τον μεγάλων αποστασεων που θα θέλω να διανύσω (20km);;;

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## aeonios

Με λιγότερα λεφτά από όσο πουλάνε οι κλέφτες στην Ελλάδα τα 250W έτοιμα ποδήλατα μπορείς να πάρεις από το εξωτερικό ένα 5000W (!!!) ποδήλατο με ονομαστική αυτονομία 50 μίλια. Φυσικά λόγω των δρόμων που έχουμε αλλά και της κουλτούρας μας δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να το πας στην τελική του δηλαδή στα 55 mph ! εκτός αν είσαι σε πίστα!

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## Mixalis xania

> αν κατανοήσεις το πως λειτουργεί το ebay και τις δικλίδες που έχει (επιστροφή χρημάτων , αρνητική βαθμολογία κτλπ)
> ,βρείς εναν πωλητή που όντως αξίζει και έχει καλές κριτικές (εδώ ψάχνεις και για αναφορές του σε ξένα site )  και μάθεις πόσο θα χρεωθείς παραπάνω αν είναι εκτος Ευρώπης 
> 
> 
> δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα 
> 
> 
> απο εκει και πέρα ως ποδηλάτης είμαι αρνητικός  στη χρήση   ηλεκτρικού ποδηλάτου στην Ελλάδα   την παρούσα φάση (αν είμασταν κίνα που έχουν εξελιχθεί αλλάζει το πράγμα)   παρα μόνο αν σε ενδιαφέρει "να μάθεις- πειραματιστείς " 
> 
> ...



Βασικα θελω να το φτιαξω για εκπαιδευτικους λογους κυριως.
Για να δω πως λειτουργει η ηλεκτροκινηση κλπ.!!

----------


## Mixalis xania

Και απο την αλλη αν επιλεξω ενα κιτ στα 48v οι μπαταριες που θα βαλω σε σειρα ειναι τεσσερις
7Ah  η καθεμια.
Αν το μοτερ ειναι 500 w θα πρεπει να βαλω και αλλες παραλληλα?
Αρα αυτοματα εχουμε μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος,βαρος και ενα
ογκωδες ποδηλατο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ρε παίδες διάβασα το θέμα ολόκληρο έχω την απορία αν αξίζει να πάρω ποδήλατο για μένα για να μν πηγαίνω στην δουλειά με το αμάξι. η απόσταση είναι περίπου 20 χμ πηγαινε έλα (για να σας προλάβω δεν με βoλευει η συγκοινωνία). θα άξιζε τον κόπο; η μπαταρία με σωστη χρήση θα αντέξει η θα πέσει η αυτονομία κατακόρυφα μεσα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. επίσης η ίδια ερώτηση για τις μπαταρίες από Ups; γιατί κάπου αναφέρθηκε ότι θα πρέπει να τις αλλάζεις κάθε χρόνο τόσο θα είναι η θα ναι πολύ λιγότερο λόγο τον μεγάλων αποστασεων που θα θέλω να διανύσω (20km);;;



Φυσικά συμφέρει το ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο .... βέβαια δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την οικονομία του αυτοκινήτου με το ποδήλατο εύκολα ... αλλά θα σου δώσω δικά μου παραδείγματα. 

Και εγώ έχω αυτοκίνητο και πηγαίνω καθημερινές στην δουλειά που απέχει 12 χιλιόμετρα (+12 η επιστροφή) = 24 χιλιόμετρα.

Από τότε που πήρα το σκούτερ (ηλεκτρικό) .. πρόπερσι έχω καλύψει με αυτό 3000 χιλιόμετρα με τις ίδιες μπαταρίες χωρίς πρόβλημα . Αλλά πάντα το φορτίζω κουβαλώντας και τον φορτιστή πάνω στο σκούτερ και το φορτίζω όπου βρω ακόμη και στην δουλειά. Για να την φροντίζω καλύτερα την μπαταρία .... και τον χειμώνα στα δυνατά κρύα (επειδή είναι κουμπωτές οι μπαταρίες  αποσπώμενες) τις φορτίζω μέσα στο σπίτι. 
Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξουν οι μπαταρίες ... αυτό θα το δω και στην πορεία . Το βλέπω για άλλα 2 χρόνια να πάει καλά .
Δεδομένου ότι μέχρι σήμερα έχω καλύψει 3000 χιλιόμετρα ... είμαι ανακουφισμένος και ευχαριστημένος .

Από την άποψη ότι αν αυτά τα χιλιόμετρα τα έκανα με το αυτοκίνητο (αντί για το ποδήλατο) και συμπεριλαμβανομένου ότι είναι δρόμος που έχει φανάρια και κινείται ένα αυτοκίνητο συνεχώς με την 1η ταχύτητα 2α - 3η και ελάχιστα βάζω 4η . Για υπολόγισε για ένα αυτοκίνητο πόση κατανάλωση θα έχει σε 3000 χιλιόμετρα?

Μπορώ να πω ότι κατά κάποιον τρόπο έσβησα το κόστος της μπαταρίας με το παραπάνω  και άγνωστο πόσο ακόμη θα πάει και στην πράξη. Έπειτα δεν έχει τέλη κυκλοφορίας και ότι και να πάθει το επισκευάζεις μόνος σου. Χωρίς συνεργεία αλλαγή λαδιών κτλ. Η κατανάλωση στο ρεύμα είναι 0,40 λεπτά στα 100χιλιόμετρα . Άσε που σε λίγο θα περνάνε και τα βενζινοκίνητα σκούτερ από ΚΤΕΟ.

----------


## Mixalis xania

> Φυσικά συμφέρει το ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο .... βέβαια δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την οικονομία του αυτοκινήτου με το ποδήλατο εύκολα ... αλλά θα σου δώσω δικά μου παραδείγματα. 
> 
> Και εγώ έχω αυτοκίνητο και πηγαίνω καθημερινές στην δουλειά που απέχει 12 χιλιόμετρα (+12 η επιστροφή) = 24 χιλιόμετρα.
> 
> Από τότε που πήρα το σκούτερ (ηλεκτρικό) .. πρόπερσι έχω καλύψει με αυτό 3000 χιλιόμετρα με τις ίδιες μπαταρίες χωρίς πρόβλημα . Αλλά πάντα το φορτίζω κουβαλώντας και τον φορτιστή πάνω στο σκούτερ και το φορτίζω όπου βρω ακόμη και στην δουλειά. Για να την φροντίζω καλύτερα την μπαταρία .... και τον χειμώνα στα δυνατά κρύα (επειδή είναι κουμπωτές οι μπαταρίες  αποσπώμενες) τις φορτίζω μέσα στο σπίτι. 
> Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξουν οι μπαταρίες ... αυτό θα το δω και στην πορεία . Το βλέπω για άλλα 2 χρόνια να πάει καλά .
> Δεδομένου ότι μέχρι σήμερα έχω καλύψει 3000 χιλιόμετρα ... είμαι ανακουφισμένος και ευχαριστημένος .
> 
> Από την άποψη ότι αν αυτά τα χιλιόμετρα τα έκανα με το αυτοκίνητο (αντί για το ποδήλατο) και συμπεριλαμβανομένου ότι είναι δρόμος που έχει φανάρια και κινείται ένα αυτοκίνητο συνεχώς με την 1η ταχύτητα 2α - 3η και ελάχιστα βάζω 4η . Για υπολόγισε για ένα αυτοκίνητο πόση κατανάλωση θα έχει σε 3000 χιλιόμετρα?
> ...



Τι σκουτερ εχεις και απο που το πηρες? Απο ebay?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και απο την αλλη αν επιλεξω ενα κιτ στα 48v οι μπαταριες που θα βαλω σε σειρα ειναι τεσσερις
> 7Ah  η καθεμια.
> Αν το μοτερ ειναι 500 w θα πρεπει να βαλω και αλλες παραλληλα?
> Αρα αυτοματα εχουμε μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος,βαρος και ενα
> ογκωδες ποδηλατο.



Δεν είναι μόνο το αν θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις μπαταρίες παράλληλα . αλλά θα πρέπει επειδή υπάρχει μια "αυστηρότητα " στους φορτιστές να ανταποκρίνονται ως προς την χωρητικότητα των μπαταριών, ίσως να έχεις πρόβλημα και μετά το (παράλληλα) με τον ίδιο τον παλιό φορτιστή.
Για το ογκώδες συμφωνώ ... αλλά για το βάρος (αν και παίζει ρόλο και αυτό) ... σου τονίζω ότι εγώ είμαι 109 κιλά !!!  Οπότε έχεις "αβάντα" από εμένα 39 κιλά !

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το σκούτερ που έχω είναι αυτό αλλά στα 1500W . Και αγορασμένο από Ελλάδα
http://www.seckam.gr/products05.html

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το Mixalh απο τα χανιά
Και εμενα μιχαλη με λένε απο το Ηράκλειο.
εχω το κιτ που δείχνεις στη πρώτη σελίδα.

με 7A μπαταρία αυτό το πράμα δεν κινήται
Έχω βάλει 25Α ασφάλεια , με 20 καίγεται κατά την εκκίνηση
Οι μπαταρίες είναι κλειστού τύπου 12Αh και του πέφτουν μικρές Κάνω όμως 20 χιλ με ταχύτητα 15/ωρα Πάει και παραπάνω στην ευθεία αλλά δεν σταματάνε τα φρένα
Στο κιτ ο τροχός είναι 15κιλά και οι μπαταρίες 22 ΆΡΑ πρέπει να αλλάξεις τις ακτίνες και το στεφάνη, αλλιώς σε κάθε λάκο θα σπάνε ακτίνες. Οι δικές μου είναι 3.5μμ Είμαι βέβαια και 120 κιλά. το ποδήλατο είναι περίπου 45.
Ο φορτιστής τις γεμίζει σε 2 ώρες. Στην αρχή είχα πάρει τη μπαταρία LIPO Πολύ καλή και υπερβολικά ακριβή (ήταν όμως 2 κιλά) αλλά μετά από 8 μήνες σταμάτησε τη λειτουργία λες και είχε διακόπτη. 250 φόρτο εκφορτίσεις άντεξε το έλεγε και στα ψηλά γράμματα.
Τώρα έχω βάλει μολύβδου κλειστού τύπου και πάει μαι χαρά ζεσταίνονται λίγο αλλά προς το παρόν αντέχουν
Στα φρένα υποχρεωτικά το ένα με δίσκο και το δεύτερο με παπουτσάκια τουλάχιστον 7εκ. για να σταματά
Η επιλογή για το συγκεκριμένο κιτ μάλλον σήμερα δεν είναι και η πιο σωστή, λόγω ρευμάτων και βάρους
Ψάξε λίγο ακόμα στο ebay και θα βρείς κιτ με το μοτέρ στα πετάλια Αυτό μονο με 250w έχει απόδοση όσο το 750 με μικρότερο βάρος μικρότερα ρεύματα και πιο μικρή   μπαταρία, είναι και πιο ελαφρύ 
Στο κόστος είναι το ίδιο. Απο το ebay έχεις και την ασφάλεια του paypal Αν δεν έρθει το δέμα, αναλαμβάνει διαιτητής το paypal που καταλήγει ή να σου σταλεί το δέμα ή να σου δώσουν πίσω τα χρήματα (δοκιμασμένο).
Τα 250w μοτέρ στο τροχό εγγυούνται μόνο πολύ πετάλι. 
αυτό που λένε να πάρεις ελεκτη που να το φορτίζει στη κατηφόρα, μόνο έξοδα θα προσθέσει χωρία αποτέλεσμα Το δοκίμασα και ήμουν ο πρώτος που έκανα πετάλι στη κατηφόρα. 
το ποδήλατο ειναι εδώ σε καθημερινή χρήση Άμα βρεθείς στο Ηράκλειο μπορείς να το δεις και να δοκιμάσεις

Για το κυριακίδη Απο που το πήρες το σκούτερ?

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για τον (Καλαράκη Μιχάλη) το σκούτερ ο αντιπρόσωπος είναι από Κω.
Αν μπεις στην σελίδα .. επέλεξε την επιλογή (ενημέρωση) και έχει τα στοιχεία.
http://www.seckam.gr/products05.html

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## vasilllis

δεν ειναι πιο οικονομικο τελικα ενα παπακι;.
καιει 2-3λτ /100χμ. τι αλλο θες απο οικονομια;
ενα service στα 3000χμ. βενζινη και τελος.
μπορεις να πας και λιγο παραπερα.

----------

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεν ειναι πιο οικονομικο τελικα ενα παπακι;.
> καιει 2-3λτ /100χμ. τι αλλο θες απο οικονομια;
> ενα service στα 3000χμ. βενζινη και τελος.
> μπορεις να πας και λιγο παραπερα.



Όλα είναι σχετικά φίλε Βασίλη , αυτό είναι που πρέπει να το δεις με τις σωστές συγκρίσεις 

1) Αν είναι να συγκρίνουμε το ένα με το άλλο "αδέσποτα" τότε ναι το βενζινοκίνητο είναι συμφερότερο.

2) Αν όμως τα συγκρίνουμε (υπό κατηγορίες ) τότε το ηλεκτρικό θα έχει περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα.

3) Αν βάλουμε την κατηγορία (κατανάλωση ανά 100 Km/h ) . Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε ανά "λίτρα" .... αλλά ανά κόστος σε ευρώ. Και έχουμε 0,40 λεπτά στα 100 Km/h στο ηλεκτρικό ..... και στο βενζινοκίνητο έχουμε ... 2 λίτρα Χ 1,80 (κόστος ανά λίτρο?) = 3,60 Ευρώ.
Και για να φανεί καλύτερα το "νούμερο" .....
α) Στο ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ σε δοκιμή για τα 3000 χιλιόμετρα κατανάλωσης .... έχουμε 0,40 ευρώ στα 100 χιλ = *12 ευρώ* στα 3000 χιλιόμετρα 

β) Στο βενζινοκίνητο σε δοκιμή για τα 3000 χιλιόμετρα κατανάλωσης .... έχουμε 3,60 ευρώ στα 100 χιλ = *108 ευρώ* στα 3000 χιλιόμετρα

Και να μην μεγαλώσω και άλλο το "νούμερο " της κατανάλωσης αν σκεφτούμε ότι αυτό το (ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ) το έχουμε υπό συνεχόμενη χρήση .... π.χ. εγώ σε 2 χρόνια κάλυψα 3000 χιλιόμετρα (στο λάσκα) ..... αλλά αν αυτό ήταν π.χ. για κάποια επιχείρηση Delivery ή π.χ. για διανομείς ΕΛΤΑ ταχυδρομείου? ... φαντάσου πόσο θα είναι το "νούμερο " της κατανάλωσης.

4) Δεν πρέπει να παραβλέψουμε ότι είμαστε σε καιρούς που τα ηλεκτρικά σκούτερ/ποδήλατα . δεν έχουν σήμερα μεγάλη ζήτηση και είναι προς το παρόν ακριβά . Όχι όμως και όταν θα εξελιχθεί η ζήτηση και προς τα ηλεκτρικά.

5) Όταν θα εξελιχθεί ή ζήτηση στα ηλεκτρικά .... όσον αφορά την κατηγορία "ζημιάρικα"  ή "περί βλαβών/ συντήρησης " ... από (άποψη σέρβις λάδια μπουζί ΚΤΕΟ τέλη κυκλοφορίας) .... θα μπορεί ο ίδιος ο ιδιοκτήτης να επέμβει στην επισκευή του χωρίς πολλά "παρακάλια στα συνεργεία"

6) Θα μπορεί να "παράγει" ο ίδιος (αν θέλει) τα "καύσιμα" για αυτό . π.χ. από την χρήση φωτοβολταικών για την φόρτιση των μπαταριών . Όπου στο βενζινοκίνητο έχουμε επίσης και "παρακάλια στα πρατήρια βενζίνης".

7) θεωρώ ότι όλα αυτά τα (ηλεκτρικά σκούτερ) που ήδη φτιάχτηκαν μέχρι τώρα . Φτιάχτηκαν "πρόχειρα" και βιαστικά από τις διάφορες εταιρίες , και θα μπορούσαν να αποδώσουν πολύ καλύτερα  .... εννοώ π.χ. με χρήση αυτόματων ταχυτήτων ανάλογα τις συνθήκες του δρόμου κτλ. ακόμα είναι κάπως νωρίς .... αλλά σε λίγα χρόνια τα βενζινοκίνητα τα βλέπω για το μουσείο αρχαίων ανακαλύψεων της ιστορίας .

----------

aeonios (07-09-12), 

Mixalis xania (06-09-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Όλα είναι σχετικά φίλε Βασίλη , αυτό είναι που πρέπει να το δεις με τις σωστές συγκρίσεις 
> 
> 1) Αν είναι να συγκρίνουμε το ένα με το άλλο "αδέσποτα" τότε ναι το βενζινοκίνητο είναι συμφερότερο.
> 
> 2) Αν όμως τα συγκρίνουμε (υπό κατηγορίες ) τότε το ηλεκτρικό θα έχει περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα.
> 
> 3) Αν βάλουμε την κατηγορία (κατανάλωση ανά 100 Km/h ) . Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε ανά "λίτρα" .... αλλά ανά κόστος σε ευρώ. Και έχουμε 0,40 λεπτά στα 100 Km/h στο ηλεκτρικό ..... και στο βενζινοκίνητο έχουμε ... 2 λίτρα Χ 1,80 (κόστος ανά λίτρο?) = 3,60 Ευρώ.
> Και για να φανεί καλύτερα το "νούμερο" .....
> α) Στο ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ σε δοκιμή για τα 3000 χιλιόμετρα κατανάλωσης .... έχουμε 0,40 ευρώ στα 100 χιλ = *12 ευρώ* στα 3000 χιλιόμετρα 
> ...



κουβεντα να γινεται ,αν δεν χαλαω το θεμα φυσικα.

1.συμφωνω
2. συμφωνω .το ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ομως μπορει να ειναι και 20 χρονια μετα.Μην παρεξηγηθω ομως ανεφερα το παπι με το ποδηλατο.
3.ατοπο τελειως το παραδειγμα.3000 χλμ στο παπι 108€.Στα 3000 στο ποδηλατο ομως και 2 χρονια θες αλλες μπαταριες(νομιζω καποιος το ανεφερε και ποιο πανω).Επισης delivery με ποδηλατο δεν παιζει.Μπορει ενα 8ωρο πηγαινε ελα??
4.Ειναι ακριβα??? το αντιθετο θα ελεγα.Απλα ειναι νωρις ακομα και η τεχνολογια σε βρεφικο σταδιο.
5.πιστευεις εσυ οτι ενα εξελιγμενο μοντελο θα το φτιαχνει ο οποιοςδηποτε? 
6.υπο προυποθεσεις παντα.Να κυκλοφορεις ας πουμε βραδυ,γιατι το πρωι φορτιζεις.πρατηριο??? σωστος.
7.το μουσειο το ευχομαι.

δεν ειμαι καννενας κομπλεξικος,ισως καποιος που θα μαθει να κυκλοφορει με τις προυποθεσεις που θετει ενα ηλεκτρικο(οχι ποδηλατο) οχημα (ταχυτητα,αυτονομια,χρονος φορτισης κλπ),να ειναι τριςευτηχισμενος,γιατι οχι αλλωστε,αφου το κοστος ειναι μηδενικο.Αλλα εχουμε ακομα χρονια.
ΜΙχαλη χανια.Για πες φιλε μου εσυ τι γνωμη εχεις για παπι?θα σε εξυπηρετουσε καλυτερα?να παρεις ρε φιλε και την γυναικα το απογευμα να πας για ενα καφε που λεει ο λογος και οχι να φορτιζεις για την επομενη μερα.

----------

Mixalis xania (07-09-12)

----------


## Mixalis xania

> κουβεντα να γινεται ,αν δεν χαλαω το θεμα φυσικα.
> 
> 1.συμφωνω
> 2. συμφωνω .το ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ομως μπορει να ειναι και 20 χρονια μετα.Μην παρεξηγηθω ομως ανεφερα το παπι με το ποδηλατο.
> 3.ατοπο τελειως το παραδειγμα.3000 χλμ στο παπι 108€.Στα 3000 στο ποδηλατο ομως και 2 χρονια θες αλλες μπαταριες(νομιζω καποιος το ανεφερε και ποιο πανω).Επισης delivery με ποδηλατο δεν παιζει.Μπορει ενα 8ωρο πηγαινε ελα??
> 4.Ειναι ακριβα??? το αντιθετο θα ελεγα.Απλα ειναι νωρις ακομα και η τεχνολογια σε βρεφικο σταδιο.
> 5.πιστευεις εσυ οτι ενα εξελιγμενο μοντελο θα το φτιαχνει ο οποιοςδηποτε? 
> 6.υπο προυποθεσεις παντα.Να κυκλοφορεις ας πουμε βραδυ,γιατι το πρωι φορτιζεις.πρατηριο??? σωστος.
> 7.το μουσειο το ευχομαι.
> ...



Βασικα κοιτα το σκεφτομαι πολυ για ενα παπι τυπου honda innova η κανενα beverly τα οποια ειναι αρκετα οικονομικα απο οσο ξερω.
Βεβαια ειναι καλυτερα δεν εχεις φορτισεις εχεις μονο την βενζινη.
Πας για καφε οπως λες με την κοπελια και δεν εχεις εγνοιες για την μπαταρια.
Αλλα ειναι 2 τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα το ηλεκτρικο με το βενζινοκινητο
Ας μην τα συγκρινουμε.
Το θεμα το ανοιξα για να δω τι γνωμες υπαρχουν και τι κυκλοφορει!

off topic
http://www.flashnews.gr/page.ashx?pi...=88173&cid=299

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βόλτες με την κοπελιά θέλατε? .... και ποιος είπε ότι ΔΕΝ γίνεται? .... να σας προσθέσω και καμια ανηφορίτσα?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHgDA6bKXvQ

Έγνοιες για την μπαταρία?  και ποιος το είπε? .... να σας προσθέσω και με 2 άτομα? για 110 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια ? σας φτάνουν? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEk2J85PXNg

και battery Life πάνω από 10 χρόνια !

Και σε λίγα χρόνια επανερχόμαστε.!  Είπαμε ακόμα είναι λίγο νωρίς

----------

Mixalis xania (08-09-12)

----------


## vidas

> Βόλτες με την κοπελιά θέλατε? .... και ποιος είπε ότι ΔΕΝ γίνεται? .... να σας προσθέσω και καμια ανηφορίτσα?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHgDA6bKXvQ
> 
> Έγνοιες για την μπαταρία?  και ποιος το είπε? .... να σας προσθέσω και με 2 άτομα? για 110 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια ? σας φτάνουν? 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEk2J85PXNg
> 
> και battery Life πάνω από 10 χρόνια !
> 
> Και σε λίγα χρόνια επανερχόμαστε.!  Είπαμε ακόμα είναι λίγο νωρίς




όντως vectrix είναι όλα τα λεφτά..... για την ακρίβεια 12.000!!!!!!όντως vectrix είναι όλα τα λεφτά..... για την ακρίβεια 12.000!!!!!!

----------

Mixalis xania (08-09-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> Βόλτες με την κοπελιά θέλατε? .... και ποιος είπε ότι ΔΕΝ γίνεται? .... να σας προσθέσω και καμια ανηφορίτσα?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHgDA6bKXvQ
> 
> Έγνοιες για την μπαταρία?  και ποιος το είπε? .... να σας προσθέσω και με 2 άτομα? για 110 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια ? σας φτάνουν? 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEk2J85PXNg
> 
> και battery Life πάνω από 10 χρόνια !
> 
> Και σε λίγα χρόνια επανερχόμαστε.!  Είπαμε ακόμα είναι λίγο νωρίς



θα διαφωνησω μονο σε δυο πραγματα.
προσωπικα ΕΓΩ αν φερομουν σε οτι εχει σχεση με ποδηλατο.
και το δευτερο ειναι η τιμη (αν ειναι οση γραφετε),ειπα ομως υπομονη.

----------


## kontras

Λοιπόν σήμερα πέτυχα κάποιον στον δρόμο με ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο προσπάθησα μηπώς τον προλάβω να του κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις αλλά που τέτοια τύχη μεσα στην κίνηση. λοιπόν ερώτηση. καταρχας απο θέμα βάρους είμαι 83 κιλά με την ελπίδα οτι θα χάσω κι αλλα  :Tongue2: .  θέλω να το χρησιμοποιώ για να πηγαίνω στην δουλεια ο οποίος δρόμος είναι στην ουσία ευθεία. έχει που και που μια απειροελάχιστη ανηφορική κλιση αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι άξια αναφοράς. η αυτονομία που χρειάζομαι εγώ ειναι συνολο τα 20 km πήγαινε ελα (έστω ότι δεν τις φορτίζω στην δουλειά αν και δεν νομίζω να μου πουν κάτι) βασει αυτών συμπεριλαμβανομένου κάποια έξτρα αυτονομία για λόγους ασφαλειας (και φυσικά να κάνω και εγώ πετάλι) περίπου τι μπαταρίες θα χρειαστώ?
 με 250 w μοτερ λέει ότι εχει τελική 25 χμ/ω αυτό ειναι χωρίς πετάλι. άρα με πετάλι θα πηγαίνει καμια 30/40 σωστά???? (χοντρα χοντρα)






> Ψάξε λίγο ακόμα στο ebay και θα βρείς κιτ με το μοτέρ στα πετάλια Αυτό μονο με 250w έχει απόδοση όσο το 750 με μικρότερο βάρος μικρότερα ρεύματα και πιο μικρή μπαταρία, είναι και πιο ελαφρύ 
> Στο κόστος είναι το ίδιο. 
> Τα 250w μοτέρ στο τροχό εγγυούνται μόνο πολύ πετάλι. 
> αυτό που λένε να πάρεις ελεκτη που να το φορτίζει στη κατηφόρα, μόνο έξοδα θα προσθέσει χωρία αποτέλεσμα Το δοκίμασα και ήμουν ο πρώτος που έκανα πετάλι στη κατηφόρα. 
> ?



Μπορείς να βάλεις ενα λινκ απο τέτοιου τύπου μοτερ ενδεικτηκα γτ έψαξα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. επίσης σαν ιδέα. κάπου διάβαζα ότι ο ο φορτιστής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν φρένο. οπότε αν καταργηθει το ενα φρένο και μπει αυτο δεν θα κάνει δουλεια. η μήπως θα τα φτύσουν οι μπαταρίες απο τις συνεχόμενες διακοπες της φόρτισης που στην ουσία θα είναι και πολυ μικρών διαστημάτων αυτο μου ρθε τώρα σαν ιδέα γι αυτο ρωτάω.

----------


## taxideytis

αγαπητέ Κόντρα άσε τα ηλεκρικά πάρε ένα ποδήλατο και κάνε πετάλ....10 χιλιόμετρα είναι 15 λεπτά...και θα χάσεις και κιλά.. :Smile:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το φρένο υποχρεωτικά ένα να ειναι με δίσκο 
Για το κιτ δες εδω
http://www.gngebike.com/250wbrushed.htm
To kit δεν έχει μανετες για τα φρένα Τον έχω ρωτήσει αλλά μάλλον η απάντηση θα έρθει αύριο λόγω διαφορά στην ώρα.
222ε κοστίζει να το στείλει με express ταχυδρομείο. Εγώ του έχω ζητήσει να μου το στείλει με dHL 

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να δεις και αυτό www.electrika-bike.fr

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> περίπου τι μπαταρίες θα χρειαστώ?
>  με 250 w μοτερ λέει ότι εχει τελική 25 χμ/ω αυτό ειναι χωρίς πετάλι. άρα με πετάλι θα πηγαίνει καμια 30/40 σωστά???? (χοντρα χοντρα)



Στα περισσότερα ποδήλατα βάζουν 20 ΑΗ χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες , Αν π.χ. είναι 36 βολτ έχουν 3 Χ 20ΑΗ μπαταρίες (σε σειρά) η χωρητικότητα παραμένει η ίδια και πάλι 20ΑΗ αλλά στα 36V. και ούτω καθεξής 
Όμως να διευκρινίσω  κάτι σημαντικό . όπως είπα και παραπάνω για τόσο σχετικά μικρής χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες , και σχετικά μεγάλης ισχύος κατανάλωση μοτέρ , οι μπαταρίες αυτές "ψήνονται" στην κίνηση .

Ο κατασκευαστής για λόγους κόστους ... αλλά και βάρους και όγκου .. "διστάζει" να βάλει μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες , για να μπορεί να είναι και ανταγωνιστής στις τιμές.

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε πολύ μεγαλύτερες μπαταρίες σε χωρητικότητα , όχι περισσότερο για λόγους εμβέλειας , αλλά για λόγους καλύτερης κατάστασης της μπαταρίας και λιγότερο "ψήσιμο" . Άρα το κατά δύναμιν θα πρέπει να βάλεις όσο αντέχει η τσέπη σου σε χωρητικότητα . Το κατά που έχει αυτή η ιστορία είναι το λίγο μεγαλύτερο βάρος αλλά και ο όγκος και ο χώρος που δεν υπάρχει σε ένα ποδήλατο. και το ασύμφερο στο κόστος στις μπαταρίες.





> με 250 w μοτερ λέει ότι εχει τελική 25 χμ/ω αυτό ειναι χωρίς πετάλι. άρα με πετάλι θα πηγαίνει καμια 30/40 σωστά????



Πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις πετάλι για 30/40 χιλιόμετρα ανά ώρα? τέτοιο πετάλι το κάνουν μόνο αθλητές , δεν νομίζω να σου προσφέρει και πολλά στην ταχύτητα .
Μπορεί όμως να σου προσφέρει το πετάλι σημαντική βοήθεια στις ανηφόρες και εκεί χρειάζεται περισσότερο. και εκεί "ψήνονται" οι μπαταρίες 
Σε μερικά από τα ποδήλατα που κυκλοφορούν , έχουν κόφτη , για να μην υπερβεί τα 25 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα (λόγω κανονισμών) , και αν "παραβιάσεις" τον κόφτη μπορεί να τρέξει και με 10 χιλιόμετρα παραπάνω . Συνήθως τον κόφτη αυτό τον έχουν με βύσματα στο τιμόνι κοντά όπου αν "κόψεις" μια γέφυρα που έχει επάνω , τρέχει πιο καλά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για το φρένο υποχρεωτικά ένα να ειναι με δίσκο 
> Για το κιτ δες εδω
> http://www.gngebike.com/250wbrushed.htm
> To kit δεν έχει μανετες για τα φρένα Τον έχω ρωτήσει αλλά μάλλον η απάντηση θα έρθει αύριο λόγω διαφορά στην ώρα.
> 222ε κοστίζει να το στείλει με express ταχυδρομείο. Εγώ του έχω ζητήσει να μου το στείλει με dHL 
> 
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να δεις και αυτό www.electrika-bike.fr



Πολύ καλό το κίτ .. και παραδέχομαι ότι είναι από τα πιο "σωστά" κιτ . 
Για πες μου Μιχάλη .... αυτό το (ανταλλακτικό πετάλι μαζί με το γρανάζι ) ... είναι καστάνια ? ή σταθερό? Αν είναι καστάνια Wooooooow

----------


## Mixalis xania

Λογικα ειναι τυπου καστανιας΄..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επίσης πολύ σωστό και το μοτέρ όπου φαίνεται να έχει γρανάζια ισχύος , σημαντικό για να λειτουργεί με το ρελαντί ως μοτέρ χωρίς ιδιαίτερα ζόρια πάνω στο ίδιο το μοτέρ .. αλλά και ως συνέπεια στα ζόρια της μπαταρίας . Αφού λογικά τα "ζόρια " μεταβιβάζονται στις αλλαγές ταχυτήτων της πίσω ρόδας .... έξοχο και τέλειο.

----------


## kontras

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση θα το κοιτάξω και βλέπουμε. αγαπητέ ταξιδευτή για να είμαι ειλικρηνης το χω σκεφτει αυτό αλλά κολλάω σε 2 πράγματα 1 δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μονο 15 λεπτά  :Tongue2:  και 2 και κυριότερο επειδή είναι λίγο περίεργη η δουλειά μου αν είμαι κλασμένος στον γυρισμό το μόνο που δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω θα ναι πετάλι οπότε καταλαβαίνεις.....περισσότερο για την σιγουριά το θέλω,......

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το μεγάλο ειναι καστάνια όπως το μικρό πίσω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μεγάλο ειναι καστάνια όπως το μικρό πίσω



Το βίντεο αυτό (το παρακάτω) δείχνει το κιτ που πρότεινες σε ολοκληρωμένη φάση .... αλλά εδώ μιλάει για 450W στα 24V . 
Από ότι φαίνεται πάει πολύ καλά σε ευθεία δρόμο , όμως (στο βίντεο από το 7ο λεπτό και μετά) ... σαν να μας δείχνει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις ανηφόρες και μου φαίνεται κάπως περίεργο .... δεν ξέρω και Αγγλικά για να καταλάβω τι λέει ο χρήστης σε αυτήν την φάση της ανηφόρας. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9brr...eature=related

----------

Mixalis xania (11-09-12)

----------


## aris890

Επειδη εχω αρκετα μεγαλη εμπειρια με τα ηλεκτρικα ποδηλατα,θα συμφωνησω οτι η χρηση απλων μπαταριων μολυβδου κλειστου τυπου ,ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη.Οι μπαταριες μολυβδου ειναι μεν πιο βαριες ,αλλα ειναι απολυτα ασφαλεις και φθηνες .Ολες οι μπαταριες  ακομα και αν τις φροντιζεις απολυτα (φορτιση κλπ),μετα απο δυο χρονια πεφτουν.Πρεπει να το φυσας το χρημα για να δινεις 500 € για αντικατασταση μπαταριων λιθιου.Επισης τα κιτ μετατροπης υπερτερουν.Οταν αγορασετε κιτ μετατροπης να προσεξετε η αποδοση του μοτερ να ειναι πανω απο 78% και να ειναι sensorless brushless motor.Τα ετοιμα ηλεκτρικα ποδηλατα με τις πανακριβες μπαταριες ,ειναι μεν ομορφα στο ματι αλλα μπορει και να την πατησεις.Αλλο να δινεις 250 € για κιτ μετατροπης και αλλο πανω απο 1.500 € για ετοιμο ηλ. ποδηλατο.Βεβαια οι ιδανικες μπαταριες μολυβδου ,ειναι οι βαθειας εκφορτισης (deep cycle).Καλες ειναι και αυτες για UPS.
Τωρα στα αμπερωρια και τα watt του μοτερ.Ενα μοτερ 250-350 watt  ειναι αρκετο για ηλ ποδηλατο.Με τρεις μπαταριες συνδεδεμενες σε σειρα για να βγαζουν 36 βολτ (τα 24 βολτ ειναι αποτυχια) και με 9 εως 10 ah η καθε μια (συνολο βαρους 8,5 κιλα),κανεις μια χαρα τη δουλεια σου .Αντεχουν περιπου 12 χλμ. διαδρομη.Με 12 αμπερωρια που ειναι ομως αρκετα πιο βαρειες (12 κιλα),κανεις γυρω στα 20 χλμ διαδρομη.Στις ζορικες ανηφορες θα ριξεις και πεταλι.Αλλωστε αυτη ειναι η εννοια του ποδηλατου ασχετα αν ειναι ηλεκτρικο.Απλα το ηλ. ποδηλατο υπερτερει του απλου ποδηλατου γιατι ειναι συγχρονως και μεταφορικο μεσο.Δεν το χρησιμοποιεις μονο για αθληση αλλα και για να πας στη δουλεια σου και για ενα σωρο αλλες περιπτωσεις που με το απλο δεν θα πηγαινες.Αλλωστε ποιος ειναι αυτος που θα σε εμποδισει να ριχνεις και τις πεταλιες σου;
Και ενα τελευταιο και σημαντικο.Μερικοι μιλανε για μοτερ 1.000 watt και τα τοιαυτα.Με 36 volt ,το να δωσεις 1.000 watt στο μοτερ ,βασει του σχετικου τυπου θα χρειαστεις 27,7 αμπερ.Amper=watt/volt.Μιλαμε οτι χρειαζονται κατι χοντρα καλωδια σαν αυτα που φευγουν απο το τοιχο και μπαινουν στην ηλεκτρικη κουζινα του σπιτιου μας.Αυτοι λοιπον που μιλανε για 1.000 watt,μαλλον δεν κανουν για ηλ.ποδηλατο.Το ηλ.ποδηλατο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ μηχανακι. Αρης.

----------

xsterg (20-05-13)

----------


## xsterg

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον αρη! φαινεται γνωστης των ηλεκτρωνικων και ποδηλατης ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## Sofi

Χρειάζομαι άμεση βοήθεια... για μοτέρ 500W 36V ποιος τύπος μπαταρίας είναι ο καταλληλότερος για να μην προκύψει πρόβλημα αν ζοριστεί στην ανηφόρα το ποδήλατο
1. 36V 12Α    ή
2. 36V 10Α
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας

----------


## giwrgosss

> αν ζοριστεί στην ανηφόρα το ποδήλατο
> 1. 36V 12Α    ή
> 2. 36V 10Α



 που ακουσες τέτοια παραμύθια ?

----------


## Sofi

Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά αυτές τις μέρες... αλλά τελικά δεν βλέπω απάντηση επί του προκειμένου, ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου?

----------


## giwrgosss

> Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά αυτές τις μέρες



τίποτα δεν διάβασες και αν τα διάβασες που τα διάβασες ? ... μάλλον δεν κατανοείς ορισμένα πράγματα ...




> αλλά τελικά δεν βλέπω απάντηση επί του προκειμένου,



και για να έτσι για του προκείμενου και να συνεχίσεις να διαβάζεις .... τ σχέση χουν τα αμπέρ για το αν θα τραβάει στην ανηφόρα η οχι ? ας ήταν και 5 αμπέρ , το πόσο θα κρατούσε είναι το θέμα

----------


## Sofi

Πατριώτη... εκτός από το να αναιρείς αυτά που γράφω+να υπονοείς ότι είμαι ηλίθια, τελικά ποιο θα προτιμούσες το 1 ή το 2?
Ξεκόλλα από την ανηφόρα, σκέψου σφαιρικά και βοήθα έναν συνάνθρωπο που ζητά μία γνώμη. Πες μου ποιο θα προτιμούσες και για ποιο λόγο. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## giwrgosss

> +να υπονοείς ότι είμαι ηλίθια



 δεν υπονόησα κάτι τέτοιο προς θεού , μόνη σου το είπες ... ωραία σφαιρικά θα έλεγα το 1 , όχι γιατί δεν θα αντέξει στην  ανηφόρα αλλά γιατί θα κρατήσει περισσότερο σε ώρα λειτουργίας ...

----------


## Sofi

Έτσι είχα επιλέξει αρχικά κι εγώ, αλλά το μέγεθος της συσκευασίας που θέλω (water bottle) 
ξεφεύγει λίγο με μπαταρία 36V 12A... ο λόγος που διαλέγεις το 1 είναι μόνο παραπάνω ώρα λειτουργίας? 
Γιατί αν είναι έτσι, με βοηθάς πάρα πολύ να διαλέξω  :Wink:

----------


## andreasmon

Να σου πω και την δικη μου εμπειρια απο ηλεκτρικο ποδηλατο,πριν απο 5 χρονια περιπου,φιλος με απλο ποδηλατο ζητησε την βοηθεια μου να το μετατρεψει σε ηλεκτρικο,για ηλεκτρικο του ζηταγανε τοτε απο 2000 εως 3500 ευρω!!!με μπαταριεσ 1,2 V σε σειρα!!!αγορασαμε ενα κιτ απο ebay με 230 ευρω συνολικο κοστος και εξπρες μεταφορα σε μια εβδομαδα ηρθε περιπου απο κινα!! 250w 36v,με ζαντα 26 ιντσων,κινηση πισω ροδα,τον ελεγκτη,φωτα,κλειδαρια ον-οφφ ,μανετες που οταν φρεναρεις δινουν σημα και σταματαει τo μοτερ,κορνα,δεικτης καντραν ποσο εχουν με λεντ ακομα φορτιο οι μπαταριες κτλ.τελικη εχει περιπου 35 χλμ,αποδιδει χωρις φορτιση γυρω στα 40 χλμ με οχι πολυ χρηση ανηφορας και με μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου 3   επι 12 βολτ στα 12ΑΗ (Τις εχει ακόμα),με κοστος τοτε 60 ευρω,στο ebay μια 36v  λιπο ειχε 250 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα.βλαβες μεχρι τωρα ενω το χρησιμοποιουν συνολικα καθημερινως 3 ατομα,δεν εχει βγαλει εκτος απο λαθη δικα τους και απροσεξια,κοψιμο και ξεκουμπωμα φισσων και καλωδιων,που επισκευαζονται ευκολα.Επισης βαρος μπαταριων γυρω στα 11,5 με 12 κιλα,εχουν μπει σε ξυλινο βαλιτσακι σε σχαρα.Φορτιστης απο ebay 36v στα 3Α με κοστος τοτε γυρω στα 15 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.Ο ιδιοκτητης ειναι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος.τελος βαρος αναβατων που το χρησιμοποιουν απο 80 εως 90 κιλα.
  το λινκ και τον αγοραστη δεν το βρισκω,στις αγορες με παει μεχρι 2011,οχι στο 2008 που το αγορασα,αυτα ειναι παρομοια,αλλα δεν βρικα κιτ 250w 36v,αλλα στα 350w 36v.Ριξε μια ματια,ουτε ξερω καποιον ουτε εχω αγορασει απο καποιον απο αυτους,απλως σαν οδηγο του κιτ για αυτο που εφτιαξα εγω στα ανεβαζω.

*36V 350W Ebike Rad-Elektro-Fahrrad Kits Radfahren DIY Hub Motor Umwandlung 26''*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36V-350W-E...item20d0bd5868
*36V 350W R Electric Scooter Bicycle Kit Hub Motor Ourdoor Sport Cycling By Air*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36V-350W-R...item20beb46416
*ebike Rear wheel conversion Electric Bicycle motor kits scooter Cycling*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ebike-Rear...item1c33a70940

----------


## Sofi

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμά σου, προσωπικά ήθελα κιτ μετατροπής με μεγαλύτερη εγγύηση από 1 έτος, οπότε παρήγγειλα κάτι από Αθήνα που βρήκα. Το μόνο που μένει είναι οι μπαταρίες...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμά σου, προσωπικά ήθελα κιτ μετατροπής με μεγαλύτερη εγγύηση από 1 έτος, οπότε παρήγγειλα κάτι από Αθήνα που βρήκα. Το μόνο που μένει είναι οι μπαταρίες...



Για μπαταρίες κατάλληλες (κατόπιν επικοινωνίας) ... είναι παρεμφερή εννοείται και για ποδήλατα . αλλά ... θα πρέπει να βάλεις μια "τοποθέτηση" π.χ. για πόσα Watt ισχύος μοτέρ μιλάμε . Τι θήκη σου έχουν δώσει για το κιτ (θήκη των 3 μπαταριών και τι διαστάσεις έχει η θήκη) για να προσεγγιστεί και ποιες μπαταρίες είναι και οι καταλληλότερες. Για πόσο μεγάλες διαδρομές (στάνταρ καθημερινές το χρειάζεσαι) κτλ
http://www.kiriazisbatteries.gr/view...hp?cat_id=1056

Από όσο γνωρίζω για τις μπαταρίες στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κρατάνε (καλά) για 1 - 2 χρόνια .. μετά δεν έχουν την ίδια χωρητικότητα που είχαν καινούριες 
Η εγγύηση που δίνουν για αυτές είναι για 6 μήνες !! (και καλά κάνουν) γιατί η ζωή μιας μπαταρίας εξαρτάται απόλυτα και από τον "βανδαλισμό" του χρήστη.
Θα προτιμούσα για καλές μπαταρίες από το παραπάνω λινκ αυτές που αναφέρονται (μέσα στην λίστα του λίνκ) ως Proteus που ξεκινάνε από 12 ΑΗ και ανεβαίνουν στα 260ΑΗ  αλλά κυρίως επειδή είναι και Deep Cycle AGM (Βαθιάς εκφόρτισης

----------


## Sofi

Σ'ευχαριστώ Πέτρο, έγραψα αλλά μάλλον δεν το είδες, λοιπόν μοτέρ 500W 36V χωρίς θήκη 
μπαταριών, άρα δε δεσμευόμαστε από αυτό. 1-2 έτη εγγύηση βλέπω+γω, αλλά συγκρίνω και 
τον αριθμό cycles, βλέπω και 2000, αλλά εγώ και με 1000 είμαι ευχαριστημένη. Το θέλω για 
καθημερινή χρήση, περίπου 1 ώρα, αλλά επειδή έχω ένα θέμα με τα γόνατα, δεν την βγάζω, 
ειδικά στις ανηφορικές κλίσεις. Τώρα εύλογα θα ρωτήσεις, καλά γιατί δεν παίρνεις μηχανάκι 
+θες ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο??? Γιατί το στερήθηκα κάποια χρόνια +μου έλειψε πολύ...

----------


## Sofi

Έχω βρει κάποια λινκ
1. http://victpower.en.alibaba.com/prod...d_Charger.html

2. http://victpower.en.alibaba.com/prod...tery_pack.html

3. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/90...4_battery.html

4. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/59...ttery_for.html

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όλες που προτείνεις είναι λιθίου ακριβές και μεγάλο ρίσκο . πάντως αν επέμενα για αυτές θα προτιμούσα στο 4. 

και αυτές ενέχουν κινδύνους (οι λιθίου) . δίνουν περισσότερη εγγύηση σε αυτές 2 χρόνια περίπου έναντι 6 μήνες στις απλές .. αλλά δεν ανταποκρίνονται στο κόστος τους σαν συμφερότερες.





> Το θέλω για 
> καθημερινή χρήση, περίπου 1 ώρα,



1 ώρα είναι πάρα πολύ ... και να το θέσω αλλιώς ... σε 1 ώρα το ποδήλατο που κινείται με π.χ. 30 χιλιόμετρα (ταχύτητα) την ώρα .. εννοείται ότι θα καλύψει την μέγιστη (εμβέλεια ) που στατιστικά είναι το μάξιμουμ .
Όμως αυτό σημαίνει ότι "σκοτώνεις" την μπαταρία (για μάξιμουμ εμβέλεια 30χιλ)  . καθώς αυτή πρέπει το πολύ να αδειάζει σαν μάξιμουμ με 20% εναπομείναν ενέργεια για να μην "κινδυνεύει" να καταστραφεί . Άρα αν εργοστασιακά σου λένε για εμβέλεια 30 χιλιόμετρα . εμείς θα προτιμήσουμε στα 20 χιλιόμετρα.
Ενδεικτικά σε ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ που είχα (μπαταρίες απλές Χ 4 = 48 βόλτ) τύπου 6 - DW - 20 ... δηλαδή 20ΑΗ έκαστη ... αλλά και συνολικά (λόγω σειράς σύνδεσης των μπαταριών) ήταν 48 βόλτ με 20 ΑΗ (αμπερώρια) μπαταρίες .. το πήγαινα για "καλά " το πολύ 15 χιλιόμετρα μάξιμουμ και μετά αμέσως στην μπρίζα και πάλι ... παρόλα αυτά κράτησαν 2 χρόνια μετά βίας και καταστράφηκαν .. καλύπτοντας συνολικά 3.000 - 4.000 χιλιόμετρα (κάτι παντελώς ασύμφερο !) αφού για 250 ευρώ κόστος μπαταριών για απόσταση 4000 χιλιομέτρων .. θα μου κόστιζε το ίδιο σε καύσιμα αν πήγαινα με μια Masseratti ή νταλίκα . Αυτά.

----------


## Sofi

Καλημέρα... κοίταξε να δεις, 1 ώρα ποδήλατο την ημέρα θέλω να κάνω, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι με το που ξεκινώ αρχίζω τη χρήση μπαταρίας. Θέλω να κάνω μόνη μου και όταν κουραστώ να έχω την "καβάτζα" μπαταρία. Έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες για κόστος+ρίσκο μπαταρίας, αλλά όλη την εβδομάδα που ψάχνω νυχθημερόν, δε βρήκα κάτι πιο "ελαφρύ". Συγκεκριμένα, αρχικά είχα σκεφτεί τις GEL τύπου, αλλά πολύ βάρος βρε παιδί μου, 3 χ 4.5kg =13.5 kg. Αν έχεις "πιο ελαφριά" πρόταση θα χαρώ να τη δω. Για την ασφάλεια που είπες, για τις λιθίου είδα ως 45 κελσίου, άσε που μου είπαν οι πωλητές "όχι στον ήλιο, αν δείτε καπνό απομακρυνθείτε, κλπ", ε μα εγώ δεν το θέλω για να κυκλοφορώ νύχτα. Γι'αυτό είμαι πιο κοντά κι εγώ στην επιλογή 4, που θεωρώ πιο ασφαλή (αν+λίγο τσιμπημένη, περίπου 250 ευρώ συνολικά) LIFEPO4 από θερμοκρασίες ως 55-60. Εννοείται ότι δε θα βγαίνω στον καύσωνα+δε θα την εξαντλώ. Τώρα για το κόστος, εδώ που ήρθα αναγκαστικά πληρώνω μεταφορικά, δηλαδή για τις Gel θα έδινα περίπου160 ευρώ από Ελλάδα, ενώ για τις lifepo4 περίπου 250 από Κίνα.

----------


## Sofi

Η επιλογή 3 απορρίφθηκε... Δεν είχε κανένα πιστοποιητικό ασφ+ποιότητας να μου στείλει

----------

